# Pronouncing Dictionary of Proper Names



## EternoBGV

Hello,

I'd like to know if there is a Dutch dictionary that gives the pronunciation guide (in IPA or whatever it may be) especially for proper names, in the same way as the _Cambridge English Pronouncing Dictionary_ and_ Duden Das Aussprachewörterbuch _do with the names in their respective languages. I have found some Dutch pronunciation dictionaries, but they don't include the names of Dutch and Flemish persons, towns, cities, etc. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Peterdg

You can use this site. As language, choose "Dutch" and as speaker choose "Ellen (Belgian)". The pronunciation of names is pretty good. I also checked some of the speakers of the Netherlands, and their pronunciation of names is much less accurate.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

The only relevant site I found is VRT Taal. But sometimes the pronunciation is not the correct/actual one. For instance, _Daryl_ in Daryl Janmaat is transcribed _der·ril_, which denotes /ˈdɛr*ɪ*l/ in IPA, but I have only heard /ˈdɛr*ə*l/ on YouTube. Also note that both /ɑi̯/ and /aːi̯/ are transcribed _aj_, both /ɔi̯/ and /oːi̯/ are transcribed _oj_ on the website.


----------



## patriota

You can use this to find videos with native speakers saying specific words and names in different languages: Youglish.


----------



## ThomasK

LoveVanPersie said:


> The only relevant site I found is VRT Taal. But sometimes the pronunciation is not the correct/actual one. For instance, _Daryl_ in Daryl Janmaat is transcribed _der·ril_, which denotes /ˈdɛr*ɪ*l/ in IPA, but I have only heard /ˈdɛr*ə*l/ on YouTube. Also note that both /ɑi̯/ and /aːi̯/ are transcribed _aj_, both /ɔi̯/ and /oːi̯/ are transcribed _oj_ on the website.


 I am not sure all this will work. The pronunciation of names may vary regionally, etc. We pronounce 'Andy' as if it were a Flemish name, but in the Netherlands I hear the English variant. Do we pronounce it the wrong way? I don't think so. But I cannot suggest any sites giving the right pronunciation, I am afraid. Especially Flemish surnames will prove hard to pronounce because of the spelling variation arisen in the course of history..


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> Especially Flemish surnames will prove hard to pronounce because of the spelling variation arisen in the course of history..


Wikipedia can be of help: Dutch orthography - Wikipedia
Especially these letters might cause confusion:
*-gh*: ignore the h
*-c:* usually [k] in surnames, for instance Ceulemans
*-ae:* usually [a:]

I think other spellings speak for themselves, as exotic as they might look, like Dockx [dɔks].


----------



## LoveVanPersie

LoveVanPersie said:


> Also note that both /ɑi̯/ and /aːi̯/ are transcribed _aj_, both /ɔi̯/ and /oːi̯/ are transcribed _oj_ on the website.


I said so because VRT Taal transcribes _Venray_, _Gooik_, _Ooigem _with _aj_ and _oj_ instead of _aaj_/_aai_ and _ooj_/_ooi_, while _Das Aussprachewörterbuch_ of _Duden_ transcribes the Ducth pronunciations of _Venraij_ (said to be an alternative name of _Venray_) and Gooik as "ˈvɛnraːi̯ " and "ɣoːi̯k".

However I failed to find any guide for transcriptions on VRT Taal and, recently I found _Jai_ of _Jai Hindley _transcribed _dzjaai_.


----------



## Red Arrow

In Dutch and Flemish surnames, [a:i] can be spelled aai, aaj, aaij, aay, ai, aj, aij, ay, aei, aej, aeij or aey. For instance Paul Van Ostaijen is with [a:i].

Short a is rare and only occurs in French, for instance travail (dialectal), detail etc. I don't know what is going on with Jai.

Predicting when to say oi is harder because it also occurs in native Dutch words (hoi, toi toi toi) and of course in English.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

ThomasK said:


> I am not sure all this will work. The pronunciation of names may vary regionally, etc. We pronounce 'Andy' as if it were a Flemish name, but in the Netherlands I hear the English variant.


I found two useful lists here, including some proper names:
Het Vlaams woordenboek » Vlaamse uitspraak
Het Vlaams woordenboek » Engelse leenwoorden met korte a


----------



## Red Arrow

The part about stress is too black-and-white. I say some words with the "Dutch" stress.

Wodka with a D is not allowed in any dialect of Dutch. (or any Slavic language)


----------

